# Nuked?



## nhpharm (Sep 20, 2012)

Amber Half Pint Atlas


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 20, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## nhpharm (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought so..the color looks like those nuked hobbleskirt Coca-Cola bottles I see sometimes...kinda topaz colored.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like the metal tie wire has been tampered with, there is wear in the gap where there shouldn't be.  It looks suspicious to me and I don't collect jars.  I have seen radiated Coca Cola bottles that are close to that color.  Somebody else needs to weigh in on this.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 20, 2012)

It has that sickly color of high energy irradiation.
 Cant do that with UV.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2012)

I think that's the color you get when you nuke a bottle made with selenium in the batch, rather than manganese..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm rethinking the whole nuking business. I just took a closer look and it could be, actually, stained. I forgot about the staining process. At any rate though, if your allergic to artificial coloring, don't eat it. [][]


----------



## botlguy (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't say for SURE how they got it that color but it's a STINKING _*FAKE*_


----------



## deenodean (Sep 20, 2012)

Here in Canada the technical term for it is ' irradiating' , I don't know how it is done but I see many a good bottle ruined because of the process. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2012)

I know our credit down here ain't so good these days but.. could we borrow that term? I like it, it's catchy and concise


----------



## georgeoj (Sep 20, 2012)

Jar people have been familiar with the looks/color and the term 'irradiated' for some time. It is becoming a serious problem as more and more people are taken by these crooks. The problem is much the same as the totally counterfeit jars that show up everywhere. The uninformed spend a lot of money and later, when they find out that they have been taken, they blame legitimate collectors/dealers for the problem. Hard radiation is used to sterilize/preserve food. When the food is in a jar that has a certain mineral content, the jar turns this sickly brown.[:'(] 
 George


----------



## coreya (Sep 20, 2012)

I emailed the seller and told him it was nuked but as to be expected got 0 response ( what a tool ). Perhaps I will offer a buck [][].
 There are several meat packing plants here in florida that i've heard will, for the right price run a box of jars thru the sterilizer.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2012)

[] Definately Nuked or dyed. Either way it is FAKE!


----------



## deenodean (Sep 21, 2012)

you can borrow that term but u have to pay it back...[]...
 just go to ebay.ca and there is a run of ' irradiated ' jars on there now from Quebec...all ' by it now' prices are very high...I hope no one gets ripped off!!  [>:]


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nuked to the umth degree.....as mentioned before, the "sickly" brown color is from the reaction with the selinium in the glass.....as before when nuked some of the older jars turn that deep intense purple....YUCK....the more modern will turn that aweful shade of brown.

    But alas.....some folks like those jars....I see some of them go for several dollars....but I can not help but wonder if the buyer is actually
 aware of this at times....

    Ebay WILL NOT do nothing about this practice....mostly all they worry about is coming up with new and creative ways to dust our pockets ..... but,  the best thing is.....buyer beware....

     David K


----------

